# Bleeding Fins



## thefishguy (Aug 8, 2009)

One of my fish's fins have turned extremely red where it connects to the body. It looks like its bleeding. What could cause this and what can I do in order to fix it????

Thanks


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

post what kind of fish and what is it tank mate, we can better help you find an answer


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be bleeding, an injury or fight wound. could be septicemia, a bacterial infection.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, that's my first guess.
This is a bad thing, but not necessarily a very seriously bad thing. Try a water change and other general cleanup first to see if that helps, and if it doesn't, move on to some medicine labeled for use against septicemia.


----------



## thefishguy (Aug 8, 2009)

It a opaline gourami that i've had for about 7 months now. and it seems to be getting worse... I also have a black molly, another opaline gourami, 2 gouppies and and chinese algae eater in a 20 gallon tank


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont think its a injury i think its just the fins are changing or some thing because when my friend got rid of his fish from a terrible tank he gave me his fish and i put them in my pond to have them and get them healthy again and there fins started to have this red vain effect on the dorsal fin :O anyways the fish got healthy and it was all good


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I know that gouramis can be aggressive with other gouramis. So it could be possible that it is an injury from your other gourami. Especially since they are both housed in a 20 gallon. But from the description it sounds like it could very well be septicemia, like the others have already brought out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

am more inclined to beliving that his water quality is poor.the origin might have been a normal nip to the fin.


----------



## thefishguy (Aug 8, 2009)

what would be the best way to treat this. I have been using melaflix for about 2 days now


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

As far as a disease I would say septecemia, but that Chinese Algae Eater is worthless for your tank. Also as it gets bigger it begins to forgo the algae and eat food on the bottom of the tank and attacks and try to attach itself to other fish.

IMO I think its the Chinese Algae Eater. Watch it closely.
John


----------

